# Just had to share..



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, so lola was in and out of the living room like a yoyo. So I closed the living room door over and she stayed out in the hall way. Jenny went out to get something in th kitchen and called me out to hall. This is what we were met with... note the washing is clean and fresh  a Turns out she wanted to go to her bed but her bedroom door was closed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

One more...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - Lola looks so small & sweet, any soft spot = a bed in a dogs world x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - Lola looks so small & sweet, any soft spot = a bed in a dogs world x


Mine have never got in the washing basket... She made my heart melt, not to mention guilty for shutting her out and not opening her bedroom door.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do love Lola :love-eyes:
Her short ears give her a very endearing cheeky look.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so sweet  if I left washing down low like that Molly would be straight in there to steal things


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I do love Lola :love-eyes:
> Her short ears give her a very endearing cheeky look.


She's still a very serious girl. Lola's funny, when she gets playful it's funny be use she's usually just very sensible and sincere.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> That is so sweet  if I left washing down low like that Molly would be straight in there to steal things


No stealing here, just keeping it warm.

Lola couldn't care less about stealing, Nina does steal but the garment has to be unwashed, particularly socks worn when doing exercise


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Your posts always make me want another one!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> No stealing here, just keeping it warm.
> 
> Lola couldn't care less about stealing, Nina does steal but the garment has to be unwashed, particularly socks worn when doing exercise


Unwashed socks are the finest treasure but Molly adopts a more practical attitude that if she can carry it she can steal it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Your posts always make me want another one!


Haha, really??


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so sweet and very practical In the first photo she looks like she is thinking am I in trouble here, and in the second how could you be cross with poor me. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

She looks like a little puppy! So cute.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Her eyes look very reproachful......in a 'look what I'm reduced to' kind of way!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

She's stunning!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely lazy Lola. Ruth tell us what their dog bedroom will be like in your new house. Are they getting a human bed or those four poster dog beds? I've been googling furniture for dogs. Have you seen the crates that double as end tables made of wood? Very classy. It is amazing the stuff that can be had!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks so cute! Love the new hair cut too.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely Lola bless her x Here is a picture of George as a puppy when he could'nt get to his bed xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

bless her! She has the cutest eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh gorgeous George too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Oh gorgeous George too  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know just looking at baby George photos makes me want another poo may be a nice cream or red girl in the future?? xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is adorable!!! awe sweet Lola!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Poor Lola, she looks like she knows it's not quite right but hey, it's soft, warm and bed shaped 

And what a cutie of George, how did your boots stay untouched


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Poor Lola, she looks like she knows it's not quite right but hey, it's soft, warm and bed shaped
> 
> And what a cutie of George, how did your boots stay untouched


Haha I know Marion he was a good boy although he still always runs off with my slipper when I change my shoes to go out for walkies (only then!!). Plus one shoe (still wearable) from a new pair of berkinstocks which was my fault as I just thought he was playing with a toy plus I left them out!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

If we could only distill the power of the slipper into a dog treat our training issues would be sorted  Poppy actually pines for ours, like it's a real life or death need and is acutely aware if they're downstairs at any time


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

He's a funny boy bless him he will not touch my slippers if I leave them out!! Although when he gets excited he will hunt his dads smelly slippers and pull out the insole or find his dirty socks x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks SO cute Ruth!


----------

